# What can I do to lose weight, slim down, and get more toned?



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

I want to lose weight, slim down, and get more toned by Thursday, August 2nd. I'm gonna go to the beach and I want to look good. It doesn't need to be a huge change. It can be small. Just want to tone up a little and get a little slimmer. Is there anything I can do? Are there any ways? Any tips, advice for me? How many times a day should I be eating? Is four okay? What should I be eating? Anything helps 

It's not just for that day. It's for everyday.


----------



## Virtue (Jul 24, 2012)

I dont recommend going on some crazy diet, just make a effort to do at least 45 minutes of exercise a day, swimming is best for losing weight. Cycling and running are also good ways.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Honestly , the harsh trust is if you wanted to look good by such a short date you should have thought earlier, all i can see working so quick is dehydration? otherwise, eat less and exercise and run, lol


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

Track everything. There are different sites out there where you can track excersise and the food you eat. 

I'm 5'9 weighed about 191 in April and I'm down to 175. I stuck to a low calorie high protein diet. 1300-1400 calories and about 150g of protein. Good way to lose weight and be able to add muscle.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

....i started taking adderalll....lost 10 lbs in a week....went a day without taking it....gained 8 lbs back....PROTEIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## aarrueba (Jun 23, 2012)

Really just run. That's all I do, about 5 miles a day. If you have to stop and walk do that but over time try to run continuously. I have found that my appetite is much less since I've started running and furthermore when you're putting effort into something it makes it easier to resist the urge to binge on mega-nacho-twinkie sprinkle-flakes with 500 calories of saturated fatness. I don't count calories but I do check nutrition labels for sodium, protein, and good fats like monounsaturated or polyunsaturated. A good rule of thumb is nothing out of a box, EVER. 
ps, last year I lost about 70 lbs over the course of 5 months and then went to rehab and gained it all back. Now i'm sober and back on the exercise beam and have lost about 20 lbs in the past month. 
hope that helps someone!


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

run like a maniac


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

The answer is always the same to these kind of questions
there is no magical solution to this.
just eat less, you dont even need to exercise if you really dont want to.
I used to be kinda fat, all I did was eat less and I hate exercise so I didnt do it, I lost weight incredibly fast,
and once every 2 weeks, I just ate whatever I wanted,and still lost a lot of weight and still have my ''binge'' day once every two weeks.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Toning is the combination of gaining muscle and losing fat, it is not a seperate entitiy. I'm sure you knew this, but just to make it clear...

A calorie deficit and regular cardio exercise should do the trick


----------



## Ridhzi (Mar 21, 2012)

exercise and consume as much as lime water as you can.


----------



## Chadwick125 (Jul 27, 2012)

You should take fat burning foods to lose your weight more effective instead of taking any weight loss pills or steroids.
Take more fresh fruits, raw vegetables, citrus fruits juices, vegetables soups, and green tea for weight losing.


----------



## Chadwick125 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chadwick125 said:


> You should take fat burning foods to lose your weight more effective instead of taking any weight loss pills or steroids.
> Take more fresh fruits, raw vegetables, citrus fruits juices, vegetables soups, and green tea for weight losing.


Any comment?

Gyms in Rutherford


----------



## Chadwick125 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chadwick125 said:


> You should take fat burning foods to lose your weight more effective instead of taking any weight loss pills or steroids.
> Take more fresh fruits, raw vegetables, citrus fruits juices, vegetables soups, and green tea for weight losing.


any comment?


----------



## Chadwick125 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chadwick125 said:


> You should take fat burning foods to lose your weight more effective instead of taking any weight loss pills or steroids.
> Take more fresh fruits, raw vegetables, citrus fruits juices, vegetables soups, and green tea for weight losing.


any comment?


----------



## andy7 (Apr 13, 2012)

Chadwick125 said:


> You should take fat burning foods to lose your weight more effective instead of taking any weight loss pills or steroids.
> Take more fresh fruits, raw vegetables, citrus fruits juices, vegetables soups, and green tea for weight losing.


Ehhh.... as far as I know there are no fat burning foods, thats just a myth.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

If you're talking about looking good at the beach you should consider a tan, I think my legs especially look better with a tan. Be sure to moisturize your hair, it can get dried out by the sun.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

BenevolentSun said:


> Track everything. There are different sites out there where you can track excersise and the food you eat.
> 
> I'm 5'9 weighed about 191 in April and I'm down to 175. I stuck to a low calorie high protein diet. 1300-1400 calories and about 150g of protein. Good way to lose weight and be able to add muscle.


When I diet I aim for closer to 1200 calories, is that too low? Surely a young male requires more calories and protein than a female, right? I've known girls that aimed more toward 700 calories per day, but it's hard to tell who has an eating disorder. I feel like I could be losing faster with a change to my caloric intake.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Do not dehydrate. That is literally the worst thing to do, as it shuts off your metabolism. Do the opposite.

Eat small, frequent meals throughout the day to keep yourself digesting.

Weight training builds muscle to increase metabolic rate. You won't look like a body builder unless you do it for months, don't worry.

Cardio burns fat the quickest, but you have to work really hard to get your heart rate up.

Good luck!


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I just find it ridiculous trying to slim down in such a short time. This should be a long term goal. You don't want your metabolism to be out of whack because whatever weight you manage to loose you'll just gain it back plus some.


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

Nada said:


> I just find it ridiculous trying to slim down in such a short time. This should be a long term goal. You don't want your metabolism to be out of whack because whatever weight you manage to loose you'll just gain it back plus some.


I did say that it's *not just for that day*, it's also for changing my lifestyle and eating better and making better choices in the future.


----------



## mehow (Apr 18, 2011)

you can buy 'you are your own gym' by Mark Lauren. here is results of some girl: 



.
talking about eating you should eat less and pump your metabolism by High Intensity Interval Training, eating light meal every 2-3 hours.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Pilates. Honestly it's great. Also some light weight lifting and chin ups. Chin ups are great...


----------



## Angst (Jul 21, 2012)

Stop eating candy, fast food etc and start exercising some days a week, that's the way to go.  A crazy diet just makes you quit and gain even more weight :|


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Cut out refined carbs and sugars, eat a lot of vegetables (leafy green, and things like squash, tomatoes, eggplants, peppers, so on). Lean sources of protein like fish, lean chicken/pork or egg, or tofu if you're a vegetarian (please don't be a junk food vegan/vegetarian if you are). Less dairy. Do some strength training, pilates and yoga. More muscle burns more calories. If you are afraid of bulking your lower half do more cardio with your lower half and strength training with your upper, any sort of resistance usually makes my calves look big :/


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

Cardio my friend, best served on an empty stomach in the morning (horrible I know).


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

iheartkpop said:


> I want to lose weight, slim down, and get more toned by Thursday, August 2nd. I'm gonna go to the beach and I want to look good. It doesn't need to be a huge change. It can be small. Just want to tone up a little and get a little slimmer. Is there anything I can do? Are there any ways? Any tips, advice for me? How many times a day should I be eating? Is four okay? What should I be eating? Anything helps
> 
> It's not just for that day. It's for everyday.


written on the 26th of july to get results by the 2nd of august?
a heavy coke binge perhaps? only thing i can think of. but thats not healthy or positive.


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> written on the 26th of july to get results by the 2nd of august?
> a heavy coke binge perhaps? only thing i can think of. but thats not healthy or positive.


*I'm actually trying to change my eating habits and trying a healthier lifestyle *just in case you didn't understand me.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

iheartkpop said:


> *I'm actually trying to change my eating habits and trying a healthier lifestyle *just in case you didn't understand me.


XD check out a book called burn the fat feed the muscle by tom venuto. everything you will ever need about weightloss and putting together a solid plan. i may have a copy of it. got to look for it. interested?


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

To slim down create a calorie deficit. A calorie deficit is when you use more energy than what you consume throught a certain period of time. In simple words eat less burn more calories.

To tone you need to workout with weights. Squats, arm curls, etc.


Oh and you can eat carbs... you can eat all the carbs you want along side protein as long as you stay in a calorie deficit.


----------

